
Brussels Is EU Capital Because “Belgium” Is First in Alphabetical Order! - giardini
http://www.brusselstimes.com/opinion/860/why-did-brussels-become-the-capital-of-europe-because-belgium-starts-with-letter-b
======
giardini
tl;dr from the article:

"It had been decided that the new institutions would be chaired in turn by the
ministers of each of the six member states. Which country first?... A trivial
random fact — Belgium starting with letter B — thus gave rise, first quite
timidly, next with growing confidence, to a massive, irreversible fait
accompli."

